# Koala stolen from Australian Reptile Park



## News Bot (May 11, 2011)

A KOALA has been stolen from the Australian Reptile Park in the first robbery of its kind from an Australian zoo.












*Published On:* 11-May-11 01:49 PM
*Source:* By Richard Noone via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

what on earth would any one want to steal a koala for? Some people must really have no life.


----------



## moosenoose (May 11, 2011)

They must have snuck him out by stashing him down their pants! Seriously, how to you smuggle out a koala? 

It's probably just escaped and still in the zoo.


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, it's probably just cruising around doing its own thing lol.


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2011)

If you have a look at tokobagus.com and do a search you will find several koalas for sale in the last few months
So they cant be too hard to move around

But in this case I would be looking at the retic with a smile and a bulge


----------



## Torah (May 11, 2011)

^ thats the crappy thing , if it was stolen the idiot would have no idea how to care for it , probably just had the opportunity and took it and now has no idea what to do with it . LOL when it bites him or something ....


----------



## KingSirloin (May 11, 2011)

Maybe it found it's way into the tourist foyer and snuggled up with the stuffed ones. Come the morning, someone says, "I'll take that pair please"!


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

Bloody Jap tourists.LOL


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Bloody Jap tourists.LOL


 
Racist much? Idiot.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Racist much? Idiot.


 
its a joke, note the lol after it.


----------



## Tinky (May 11, 2011)

They have really thick skin on their backsides, which makes them a bugger to skin.

Still I would be looking for someone on the central coast with a new pair of grey ugg boots.


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realize "LOL" made racism funny.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 11, 2011)

I hope they find the poor little bugger.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

Still no need to call anyone an idiot. so he shortened the word Japanese, hardly a big deal...


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

I apologise to any Japanese tourists I have offended. In fact I feel sorry for them. Have you ever seen them going through a zoo, they are rushed through the whole place in about 1/2 hour. "That is a Koala, quickly get photos, lets move on. On the left is a Kangaroo, move on, move on. That is an Emu, and lets move back to the bus, via the souvenirs and leave". They all want to take one with them, ergo, the Jap tourist thing................God i hate poitical correctness.LOL


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

My apologies, idiot was probably a bit much. But still a racist comment none the less.

EDIT: Just heard on the news, he's been returned


----------



## kawasakirider (May 11, 2011)

Did the snatcher have a change of heart, or did someone find him?


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

Being a typical Aussie, I cut down words and use nicknames; Australian is Aussie, American is Yank, English are Brits or Poms, Japanese are Japs etc. None of these terms are racist and are considered terms of endearment.


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

LOL, I'm not talking about the word "jap", the fact that you blame jap tourists for stealing it.
Why couldn't it have been some typical aussie?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 11, 2011)

typical aussie- now thats racist! lol


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> typical aussie- now thats racist! lol


 

That's true, they're fugawis words.

I'm not commenting on this anymore, it's about a koala that was stolen, now found.


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

Because they are everywhere here and we don't want to take them home and cuddle them like a puppy. Most aussies know how hard it would be to keep them and know just how smelly they can be. Tourists, in general don't, and think they would be cute and cuddly. I could have said Yank or Pom but said Jap due to the sheer massive numbers of them going through zoos.


----------



## Widdup (May 11, 2011)

Stuff gets stolen from that park all the time but does not always make the paper!


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

Damn....... we'd better change the chant "Aussie, aussie, aussie" to "Australian, Australian, Australian" so as we are not racist to ourselves, and so we can't take offence to ourselves.LOL  (Note the LOL and smileys)


----------



## fugawi (May 11, 2011)

I am glad to hear that the koala can now get the proper help and diet.


----------



## welchy94 (May 12, 2011)

i think people dont realise how much damage they can do! have u seen the claws and they have anice set of teeth to! i have been scratched and OMG did it hurt!! all the way up my arm!! it was prob a group of drunk teens trying to be cool or something!! anyways good to hear that it is all good and back home at the park were they can look after it!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

Not sure how the hell you would manage to steal it? Its just up the road from me and ive been there heaps of times, you have to walk thru a part where there are people at desks and the toy shop to get out, they probs wrapped it up like a baby and put it in a stroller hahaa


----------



## elogov (May 12, 2011)

Fugawi And Pinoy's topic was a-lot more entertaining then the koala getting a beer, i mean getting stolen , better put a "lol" in it incase people get offended. . . lol


----------



## welchy94 (May 12, 2011)

haha yer elogov thats true haha but nar they did it in the night! were he probs was is like right next to a paddock full of cows and there is only a fence and probs guessing a patato sack or sumthing like that!


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

welchy94 said:


> haha yer elogov thats true haha but nar they did it in the night! were he probs was is like right next to a paddock full of cows and there is only a fence and probs guessing a patato sack or sumthing like that!



there are no cows are the reptile park??


----------



## lazylizzy (May 12, 2011)

the only thing between a bathtub full of alligator hatchlings and the outside world was a wire fence when i was there... it wouldnt be hard to steal anything from there unless it was locked in a building. a koala tho seriously lol?..
n japs are scared of drop bears as far as ive heard..


----------



## welchy94 (May 12, 2011)

yer i now the reptile park dont but the paddock right beside were the koalas enclosures are there is cows and a bull un the paddock!! were old sydney town used to be its know a paddock for cows! exactly there is really not alot to protect the animals aye!! its ridiculous that they dont upgrade since the last lot of animals that got stolen!


----------



## apprenticegnome (May 13, 2011)

Maybe someone wanted to see if they really do taste like chicken. They probably gave up after trying to pluck one of the little buggers. (i'd better put an LOL in here in case I'm taken seriously...................everyone knows they taste more like galah).


----------



## kawasakirider (May 14, 2011)

welchy94 said:


> yer i now the reptile park dont but the paddock right beside were the koalas enclosures are there is cows and a bull un the paddock!! were old sydney town used to be its know a paddock for cows! exactly there is really not alot to protect the animals aye!! its ridiculous that they dont upgrade since the last lot of animals that got stolen!



How would cattle be a deterrent unless the would be thief had a fear of cows/bulls? They are skiddish as, or cuddly. The temperamental ones can be handled as well. That's the worst security ever, might as well have koalas guarding the koalas.


----------



## welchy94 (May 14, 2011)

yer i dont think thats the point of the cattle the next door neighbour has them in there!! by no means is the cattle in there for protection they just in the paddock which the park backs on to!! and i dont work there but i did work experience there for a week and thats how i know! they put all the koalas old leaves in the poddok in a pile! plus we released some spiders and couple vens in there thats how i know about the cattle


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 16, 2011)

Its not the frist time something has been stolen from the park. A few years back kids broke into the park and stole a freshwater croc and let it out on a creek nearby my house. People seen it and reported it to the park. They soon caught and released the croc back in the park.

And for the koala they found it on a box in just outside the carpark in a bin


----------



## pythrulz (May 16, 2011)

The Koala stolen has since been returned


----------

